# help me to buy "Washing Machine" :)



## kool (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi friends, 
i want to buy a *semi-automatic washing machine* for my home use for 5 family member. Before this I've never used washing machine. I don't know which brand is good in quality & service. 

So plz guide me some good models with good feature, service, warranty & quality.  *My budget is Rs.10,000* 

Any online shop that deliver to Patna


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 5, 2012)

@ kool

better go for Top-loading washing machine and spend some 5 k bucks, its cost 15k and try it from IFB , no one beats that and servicing tooo.....


----------



## kool (Mar 5, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> @ kool
> 
> better go for Top-loading washing machine and spend some 5 k bucks, its cost 15k and try it from IFB , no one beats that and servicing tooo.....



But my problem is that frequent power cut in my area, and i've heard that it consumes lots of power & water.

So kindly help me to choose good BRAND for washing machine.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 5, 2012)

@ kool
i guess you wont be having the issues in Top load when you have the frequent power cut and easy to handle 
the only issue with the Front load , its consumes water and problem in the frequent power cut

go for IFB and wait for the experts to share the information


----------



## kool (Mar 5, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> @ kool
> i guess you wont be having the issues in Top load when you have the frequent power cut and easy to handle
> the only issue with the Front load , its consumes water and problem in the frequent power cut
> 
> go for IFB and wait for the experts to share the information



Thnx guddu,  any specific model?

u mean TOP loading = fully automatic ?

^
What are these terms: Impeller & agitator ?

just now i read pros, cons and i found this:
*
TOP LOADING WASHING MACHINE*
This is the most common type of washing machine. Clothes are placed into the top of the washer, and a lid closed over the top. There are two types, an agitator and an impeller. First, here are general points about top loaders:
*Pros*

    Generally cheaper than front loaders.
    No fuss to throw more clothes in the wash midway through cycle.
    Faster wash cycle.
    Lighter weight.
    Biggest range available - especially large capacity washing machines.
    It can be moved easily from one place to another.

*Cons*

Water hungry  
    Rougher on clothes 
    Need extra space to open lid - not suitable for every laundry
    Not all Top loading washing machines come with a built in heater.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 5, 2012)

@ kool

its seems a bit cost and having the less in Top load and they are focusing in Frond load.
just try any  reputed brand(Samsung or Whirpool) and that works fine

you check the below link

Compare and Buy Top Loader Washing Machine with Best Offer


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2012)

@Kool. Earlier IFB was the leader when it comes to Washing Machines but now we find good ones from brands like Whirlpool, Samsung and LG. I currently have LG which has been working well for almost 3 years now. Top Loading consumes more water as compared to Front Loading. but I think Front Loaading sometimes has an issue with it's outlet getting bad. Considering your budget it's better to go for Front Loading.


----------



## kool (Mar 5, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @Kool. Earlier IFB was the leader when it comes to Washing Machines but now we find good ones from brands like Whirlpool, Samsung and LG. I currently have LG which has been working well for almost 3 years now. Top Loading consumes more water as compared to Front Loading. but I think Front Loaading sometimes has an issue with it's outlet getting bad. Considering your budget it's better to go for Front Loading.




My budget is Rs.10,000 only (but i can increase 2k extra) No, i dont wanna spend on front loading. So tell me abt only semi-automatic or fully automatic. 

What are bad side of SEMI AUTOMATIC ? I want to place washing machine in my balcony only.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2012)

kool said:


> My budget is Rs.10,000 only (but i can increase 2k extra) No, i dont wanna spend on front loading. So tell me abt only semi-automatic or fully automatic.
> 
> What are bad side of SEMI AUTOMATIC ? I want to place washing machine in my balcony only.



One thing I can think of right away is in Semi-Automatic you have two sections. One is for washing and the other for drying. So midway you need to manually transfer the clothes to the other section for drying.


----------



## kool (Mar 5, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> One thing I can think of right away is in Semi-Automatic you have two sections. One is for washing and the other for drying. So midway you need to manually transfer the clothes to the other section for drying.



Price is less because of that one "manual process" ?


----------



## lm2k (Mar 6, 2012)

kool said:


> Price is less because of that one "manual process" ?



Automatic washing washing machienes hav digital timers and control so more cost of its control ckt, semi automatic ones hav simple spring timers.
Buy automatic machiene only if u hav plenty of softwater supply.


----------



## kool (Mar 6, 2012)

lm2k said:


> Automatic washing washing machienes hav digital timers and control so more cost of its control ckt, semi automatic ones hav simple spring timers.
> Buy automatic machiene only if u hav plenty of softwater supply.



In PATNA, its soft water only. OK guys, i think u all are right. I should go for Automatic WM. so Now tell me some best brand with 2-3year warranty & sales service.

By d way, what should i choose: *Agitator  or Impeller? *


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2012)

kool said:


> OK guys, i think u all are right. I should go for Automatic WM. so Now tell me some best brand with 2-3year warranty & sales service.



Earlier IFB was the leader when it comes to Washing Machines but now we find good ones from brands like Whirlpool, Samsung and LG. I currently have LG which has been working well for almost 3 years now.


----------



## kool (Mar 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Earlier IFB was the leader when it comes to Washing Machines but now we find good ones from brands like Whirlpool, Samsung and LG. I currently have LG which has been working well for almost 3 years now.




By d way, is there any major problem or cons of fully automatic? if yes, plz tell me. and *which feature* should i keep in my mind while buying WM. ?


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 6, 2012)

@ kool

 i agree with ajayritik, but my opinion, don't go for LG instead go for Whirlpool or Samsung.


----------



## rider (Jun 1, 2012)

My budget is 18k, there is no problem with water in my area, so top load fully automatic. Please suggest me Urgent!! Preferable brands are Whirlpool and LG.


----------



## Thor (Jul 9, 2012)

Dear OP ( kool ) , did you come to any sort of conclusion as to which one to buy ?I am in the market looking for same too ....


----------

